
Ask HN: Who do you use for hosting? - jklein11
I know this is potential spam bait but what hosting solutions do you use for what different projects and why?
======
vvoltt
I have a WordPress site which I host on 97cents.net. Just signed up my second
account with them, speed is great and service is pretty good as well. Limits
are on the smaller side, but I haven't got close to using them.

------
sjs382
I use DigitalOcean and I love it. Here's my ref code:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=9fad2cc71fbc](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=9fad2cc71fbc)

